# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Fshati Busavata

## busavata

po jua prezentoj fshatin Busavatë

Shtrihet në perëndim të Dardanës ( Kamenica) dhe ka pozitë shumë të volitshme gjeografike sepse nëpër këtë vendbanim kalojnë rrugët që lidhin tri qendrat komunale . Nëpër Busavatë kalon rruga më e shkurtër që lidh Prishtinën me Dardanën. Busavata shtrihet në një lartësi mbidetare nga 600-887 m. Maja më e lartë është Çuka, me lartësi mbidetare 887 m. Busavata në perëndim kufizohet me fshatin Makresh,në veri me fshatrat Zmijarnik e Miganoc, në jug me fshatin Bozhec, e në lindje me fshatin Ruboc. Fshati ka 6 lagje të medha: mëhalla e poshtme, mëhalla e epërme, bajrovitët, jabukovica (mollishtja), prokorogjët dhe oranët.


Ndër toponimet e njohura në Busavatë janë : Ara e vidhave, livadhi i madh, baqovina, rrafshina, kodra e vosës, kungullari, rrezja, lugu i demës, ara e misinit, quka, lugu, gropshtina, stanet, baret, ligatat , kodra e bokave, lugi i thanes , nen mrize, zavojka, livadhi i pites, rakitat, kroni i milloshit, kroni i hajdukut.

Në bazë të shënimeve, shtëpi për shtëpi, në fillim të vitit 2005 , Busavata ka pasur 182 familje me 1120 banorë. Këtu janë përfshirë edhe familjet të cilat përkohësisht jetojnë dhe punojnë përkohësisht në botën e jashtme. Jasht Busavatës jetojnë 358 familje me 1890 banorë. Gjithësejt 540 familje me 3010 banorë. Prej tyre në botën e jashtm jetojnë 141 familje me 630 banorë.

----------


## Dardhan

> Nëpër Busavatë kalon rruga më e shkurtër që lidh Prishtinën me Dardanën. Busavata shtrihet në një lartësi mbidetare nga 600-887 m.


Ne cilin rajon gjendet Busavata ?

Kosove, Gallap, Anamorave apo Llap ?

----------


## busavata

> Ne cilin rajon gjendet Busavata ?
> 
> Kosove, Gallap, Anamorave apo Llap ?


Dardhan  pasi qenke dashamirë i dardhave po te tregoj se ne Busavatë ka shumë
dardha kakiqke.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dardhan

> Dardhan  pasi qenke dashamirë i dardhave po te tregoj se ne Busavatë ka shumë
> dardha kakiqke....


Po a?

Qysh i hani ju t'busavates ato far dardha kakiqke? Me kakiqkë? 

Une t'veta si njeri n'cilin rajon asht busavata, e s'u kane fort keq me mu pas pergjegje edhe ti si njeri.

----------


## busavata

................

----------


## busavata



----------


## sulioti

> po jua prezentoj fshatin Busavatë
> 
> Shtrihet në perëndim të Dardanës ( Kamenica) dhe ka pozitë shumë të volitshme gjeografike sepse nëpër këtë vendbanim kalojnë rrugët që lidhin tri qendrat komunale . Nëpër Busavatë kalon rruga më e shkurtër që lidh Prishtinën me Dardanën. Busavata shtrihet në një lartësi mbidetare nga 600-887 m. Maja më e lartë është Çuka, me lartësi mbidetare 887 m. Busavata në perëndim kufizohet me fshatin Makresh,në veri me fshatrat Zmijarnik e Miganoc, në jug me fshatin Bozhec, e në lindje me fshatin Ruboc. Fshati ka 6 lagje të medha: mëhalla e poshtme, mëhalla e epërme, bajrovitët, jabukovica (mollishtja), prokorogjët dhe oranët.
> 
> 
> Ndër toponimet e njohura në Busavatë janë : Ara e vidhave, livadhi i madh, baqovina, rrafshina, kodra e vosës, kungullari, rrezja, lugu i demës, ara e misinit, quka, lugu, gropshtina, stanet, baret, ligatat , kodra e bokave, lugi i thanes , nen mrize, zavojka, livadhi i pites, rakitat, kroni i milloshit, kroni i hajdukut.
> 
> Në bazë të shënimeve, shtëpi për shtëpi, në fillim të vitit 2005 , Busavata ka pasur 182 familje me 1120 banorë. Këtu janë përfshirë edhe familjet të cilat përkohësisht jetojnë dhe punojnë përkohësisht në botën e jashtme. Jasht Busavatës jetojnë 358 familje me 1890 banorë. Gjithësejt 540 familje me 3010 banorë. Prej tyre në botën e jashtm jetojnë 141 familje me 630 banorë.


Shum pershkrim i bukur,dhe konkret.Pergezimet e mija Busavata, dhe pershendes te gjith  banoret e Busavates, nga kjo tem kushtuar atyre.

----------


## martini1984

[QUOTE=busavata;2469824]

[/QUOTE
Te lumte or mik.Ndoshta na bie rasti ta shofim nje dite :shkelje syri: 
Me nxjerr mallin e fshatit te gjysherve te mi.
Gjithe te mirat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Po a?
> 
> Qysh i hani ju t'busavates ato far dardha kakiqke? Me kakiqkë? 
> 
> Une t'veta si njeri n'cilin rajon asht busavata, e s'u kane fort keq me mu pas pergjegje edhe ti si njeri.


Kadal o njeri se edhe ai si njeri tu pergjigje  :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje Busafat

Ne jem te lidhur ngushte me juve me martesa te dyanshme . 

Nje pershendetje per gjithe juve

----------


## busavata

sulioti , SystemA dhe xhamia
ju faliminderoj për fjalet e mira që postuat ne kët temë...

----------


## busavata

> Ne cilin rajon gjendet Busavata ?
> 
> Kosove, Gallap, Anamorave apo Llap ?


Dardhan ne hartë shihet 
nje pjes e Fush Kosoves  AnaMorava dhe Gollaku

----------


## Dardhan

> Dardhan ne hartë shihet 
> nje pjes e Fush Kosoves  AnaMorava dhe Gollaku


Faleminderit.

Nese po di ta lexoj mire harten, po me duket qe nese eshte malesi qenka ne rajonin e gallapit, perndryshe qenka ne anamorave.

Naten e mire

----------


## busavata

ska per se Dardhan 
mbram deshta pak te bej hajgare ...puna e dardhave ...me me fal nese me ke keqkuptua....
te deshiroj gjithashtu naten e mirë.... :Paqe:

----------


## busavata

Dardhan
Gollaku asht pergjat kufirit me serbi....

----------


## drague

qeka e Gilanit me sa duket.

katun i madh qeka.

i imi nuk eshte ne harten e Shqipnise. :shkelje syri:

----------


## busavata

> qeka e Gilanit me sa duket.
> 
> katun i madh qeka.
> 
> i imi nuk eshte ne harten e Shqipnise.


asht ne komunen e Dardanes ( Kamenices )

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po jua prezentoj fshatin Busavatë
> 
> Shtrihet në perëndim të Dardanës ( Kamenica) dhe ka pozitë shumë të volitshme gjeografike sepse nëpër këtë vendbanim kalojnë rrugët që lidhin tri qendrat komunale . Nëpër Busavatë kalon rruga më e shkurtër që lidh Prishtinën me Dardanën. Busavata shtrihet në një lartësi mbidetare nga 600-887 m. Maja më e lartë është Çuka, me lartësi mbidetare 887 m. Busavata në perëndim kufizohet me fshatin Makresh,në veri me fshatrat Zmijarnik e Miganoc, në jug me fshatin Bozhec, e në lindje me fshatin Ruboc. Fshati ka 6 lagje të medha: mëhalla e poshtme, mëhalla e epërme, bajrovitët, jabukovica (mollishtja), prokorogjët dhe oranët.
> 
> 
> Ndër toponimet e njohura në Busavatë janë : Ara e vidhave, livadhi i madh, baqovina, rrafshina, kodra e vosës, kungullari, rrezja, lugu i demës, ara e misinit, quka, lugu, gropshtina, stanet, baret, ligatat , kodra e bokave, lugi i thanes , nen mrize, zavojka, livadhi i pites, rakitat, kroni i milloshit, kroni i hajdukut.
> 
> Në bazë të shënimeve, shtëpi për shtëpi, në fillim të vitit 2005 , Busavata ka pasur 182 familje me 1120 banorë. Këtu janë përfshirë edhe familjet të cilat përkohësisht jetojnë dhe punojnë përkohësisht në botën e jashtme. Jasht Busavatës jetojnë 358 familje me 1890 banorë. Gjithësejt 540 familje me 3010 banorë. Prej tyre në botën e jashtm jetojnë 141 familje me 630 banorë.


Busavata..shprehja e prezantimi i nje pjese te kultures gjeografike shqiptare.
Pergezime.

----------


## busavata

> Busavata..shprehja e prezantimi i nje pjese te kultures gjeografike shqiptare.
> Pergezime.


faliminderit Serafim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> faliminderit Serafim :)


Ska perse,eshte kenaqesi..se di te prezantosh.
Shume njerez kerkojne kulturen por zdin te shprehen,dhe kur e gjejne,ti ske nevoj ta kerkosh.

----------


## busavata

> Ska perse,eshte kenaqesi..se di te prezantosh.
> Shume njerez kerkojne kulturen por zdin te shprehen,dhe kur e gjejne,ti ske nevoj ta kerkosh.


Serafim edhe Ti e ke pas hapur temen e Zagorisë
 rajon Shqiptar qe nuk e kam njohur ma parë
por duke ju faliminderue postimeve qe i ke bër Ti  e kam njoftue  edhe at pjes të Shqiprisë  kompliment

----------

